
How to solve a maze using shaders – Shadron tutorial [video] - RodgerTheGreat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GULy4vtkw6w
======
eggy
The animation of the solution is beautiful.

I am amazed at where GSL has gone from a very specific domain language for
OpenGL to almost anything. I know I shouldn't be too surprised, since almost
anything can be built with any complete PL. Inigo Quilez turned me on to
shaders in general before Shadertoy was developed[1]. This is the stuff that
makes me want to toy code all night!

    
    
      [1]  http://www.iquilezles.org/

